# New Firmware for EOS 5D Mark IV Coming Soon [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 6, 2017)

```
<p>We’re told to expect a firmware update for the EOS 5D Mark IV some time in the next month. The new firmware will apparently fix a few bugs and “add at least one new feature”. We have been told previously that there would be a “major firmware update” for the EOS 5D Mark IV, but there has been no timetable on that.</p>
<p>For now, I’d expect a minor update with some bug fixes and tweaks and hopefully we’ll get some more information about a major update.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## davidj (Mar 6, 2017)

Because this is a rumors forum, I'm going to baselessly speculate that the 6D II is going to get a cool new feature, and it's going to be released for the 5D IV too.


----------



## Frederik_Bo (Mar 6, 2017)

Please let it include a better video codec.


----------



## Hellish (Mar 6, 2017)

Full frame 4K at 100-200 Mbps...

... I wish


----------



## mclaren777 (Mar 6, 2017)

I would love to have either 2.5K or 2.7K video resolution.


----------



## saveyourmoment (Mar 6, 2017)

would like to see spot-metering linked to af-point...


----------



## naylor83 (Mar 6, 2017)

Frederik_Bo said:


> Please let it include a better video codec.



Ditto.


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 6, 2017)

I'd be curious to know what "feature" current 5D IV owners would like to see added to it


----------



## AlanF (Mar 6, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> I'd be curious to know what "feature" current 5D IV owners would like to see added to it



A sensor that detects nearby bird species and then emits a bird call for them.


----------



## tron (Mar 6, 2017)

AlanF said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be curious to know what "feature" current 5D IV owners would like to see added to it
> ...


With bird recognition AF


----------



## RGF (Mar 6, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> I'd be curious to know what "feature" current 5D IV owners would like to see added to it



Like to see delay for shutter release in MLU. Was in the 5DS.


----------



## XL+ (Mar 6, 2017)

Maybe an automatic AF micro adjustment?


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 6, 2017)

saveyourmoment said:


> would like to see spot-metering linked to af-point...



+1. 

- A


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 6, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> saveyourmoment said:
> 
> 
> > would like to see spot-metering linked to af-point...
> ...



would that be possible with just a software update?


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 6, 2017)

My tongue-in-cheek vote: the 'new' feature is _to not be only 1 fps faster than a $2k 6D2_. I could see the Canon firmware PR statement now:

_"We made lots of improvements with this 5D Mark IV firmware update:


Dutch language typos in the menus were corrected.
On a random older EF lens, an odd focusing problem was corrected.
We un-nerfed the 5D Mark IV's firmware framerate governors magically found a way to deliver 8.5 fps continuous shooting.
We found efficiencies that improve battery life by 2%.

- A_


----------



## thepod (Mar 6, 2017)

*BLE?*

I'm hoping there's BLE capability built-in, which might be unlocked.


----------



## amorse (Mar 6, 2017)

If we're laying out our wish list - I'd love it if they used DP raw to give boosted dynamic range. I don't think it will happen, but that would have my attention!


----------



## rjbray01 (Mar 6, 2017)

sorry but what is BLE ?


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Mar 6, 2017)

XL+ said:


> Maybe an automatic AF micro adjustment?


+1000000....


----------



## DannyPwins (Mar 6, 2017)

I just wish 4K video recording used the whole sensor. The 1.7x crop is killing me.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 6, 2017)

Firmware update?

Jumps it to 12 fps.


----------



## GammyKnee (Mar 6, 2017)

rjbray01 said:


> sorry but what is BLE ?



Bluetooth Low Energy perhaps? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth_low_energy

Automatic AFMA could be interesting, but it would make sense to add the mirror lockup delay from the 5DS/R; I always thought it weird that was omitted. 

Looking back to the 7D as an example (increased buffer capacity), it could be something that one would otherwise associate with hardware - I'm not ruling it out.


----------



## Fatalv (Mar 6, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> saveyourmoment said:
> 
> 
> > would like to see spot-metering linked to af-point...
> ...



+2 but I thought this was dependent on a hardware implementation. Maybe we're lucky and the hardware was there but hid by nerf/firmware?

One can dream! ;D


----------



## midluk (Mar 6, 2017)

- selectable high speed burst rate (and increase to 9fps)
- self timer between 2s (tripod shake not yet completely settled) and 10s (tripod shake can settle at least twice)
- alternating memory card usage mode for longer bursts and faster residual speed when buffer full (store image to either card that is idle at the time)
- more user friendly communication setup 
- not having to input the wifi password again after changing application type (smartphone, EOS utility, FTP)
- enabling multiple wifi application simultaneously (e.g. smartphone app+ ftp)
- possibility to input ip address for FTP when you have a DNS server set up (currently it only takes a host name in this case)
- full touch enabled when setting FTP server
- possibility to use the top right back buttons (autofocus and *) to zoom images in review mode (like in 70D)
- possibility to increase the time delay between shutter depress and no longer reacting to AF point selection with the stick (or always enable AF point selection)
- more options for button customization (especially the M-Fn button choices are laughable)
- possibility to scroll the menu help texts using touch screen
- animal mode, where the AF cases are not depicted by sports but by animals
- food mode


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 6, 2017)

I doubt if it's BLE or new 4K codecs,etc .. most of that has to be done in hardware and not software.

I'm thinking the automatic AFMA - and it being totally automatic, not even what the semi-automatic AFMA is for nikon.

why? this was a feature that canon can do, missed the boat on and is seeing as an advantage for nikon. BLE? 4K? they don't need to do anything there against nikon.

usually canon only adds a feature if there are screams of something that needs to be added. I can't think of much that needed to be done with the 5D Mark IV. on the 1DX Mark II side, adding in the ability to use the touchscreen everywhere is an easy one.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 6, 2017)

DannyPwins said:


> I just wish 4K video recording used the whole sensor. The 1.7x crop is killing me.



get yourself some sweet sigma APS-C lenses /endofproblem


----------



## tr573 (Mar 6, 2017)

Fatalv said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > saveyourmoment said:
> ...


since the metering sensors in these cameras are just low res imaging sensors now, I don't think there's anything particular about the hardware that would be required. Just sampling from a particular area when making the decision.


----------



## Frederik_Bo (Mar 6, 2017)

> new 4K codecs,etc .. most of that has to be done in hardware and not software.



How so? Codecs are a softwere property. I am sure the processor can handle it.


----------



## tr573 (Mar 6, 2017)

Frederik_Bo said:


> > new 4K codecs,etc .. most of that has to be done in hardware and not software.
> 
> 
> 
> How so? Codecs are a softwere property. I am sure the processor can handle it.



the reason they do mjpeg is the low cpu cost. they can't dissipate heat fast enough to do h.264 in camera, so they stuck with mjpeg.


----------



## jakdaniel1975 (Mar 6, 2017)

120 fps 1080p !!!! Pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Diko (Mar 6, 2017)

midluk said:


> - selectable high speed burst rate (and increase to 9fps)
> ...
> - food mode



Geee that sounds partially like a ML 2025 release...     

Joke aside I wish a better wi-fi GUI and approachability.

It's a pain in the ass! You set a profile your home LAN and you can't connect a second device after the first is disconnected... 

To switch the wi-fi profile from smartphone to a tablet you get trough 5 to 9 clicks.... And it's buggy. I pray every time when switching devices :/ If you use only your phone not a big deal I guess ON and OFF. But if you need to connect from two devices - a nightmare!

Let's not mention that you are NOT allowed to put a custom OWN password to your OWN DSLR! WTF?

Quite NOT user friendly!


----------



## Frederik_Bo (Mar 6, 2017)

> Quote from: Frederik_Bo on Today at 01:36:02 PM
> Quote
> new 4K codecs,etc .. most of that has to be done in hardware and not software.
> 
> ...



I find that har to believe. Especially as it is not reading the hole sensor in 4k mode. 
Further more they have been doing h264 in camera for HD for years. It would seem odd if they can't do it with 4k By now.


----------



## tr573 (Mar 6, 2017)

Frederik_Bo said:


> > Quote from: Frederik_Bo on Today at 01:36:02 PM
> > Quote
> > new 4K codecs,etc .. most of that has to be done in hardware and not software.
> >
> ...



being able to efficiently (in a power and heat sense) process 1080P is in no way an indication of being able to do so for four times that amount of data. You can believe what you like, but Canon only touts stills extraction and the ridiculous video bitrate as a "feature" because they have to make the best of the situation they are stuck in with mjpeg. If they could do 4K with a better codec in camera, they would be doing it already, at least with the 1DC or the 1DX2, and they aren't.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Mar 6, 2017)

tr573 said:


> Frederik_Bo said:
> 
> 
> > > Quote from: Frederik_Bo on Today at 01:36:02 PM
> ...


 How do you know it's not to cripple the usage to make us want another type of camera for video. They did ti with the c100 vs c300. They had camcorders with MPEG 2 but gave the c100 and even c100 mark ii the compressed and more cpu intensive avchd.


----------



## steliosk (Mar 6, 2017)

hopefully full button customization

autoISO to button.. i'd kill for this!


----------



## luckydude (Mar 6, 2017)

So one feature the 5D IV has that the 5D III does not, is a feature also found in the 1DX II (not sure if it was there in I), which is the ability to crop a picture, raw or jpeg, in the body. For low rent sports photography like I do, that's a killer feature.

It seems like that is software so it seems like it would be possible to bring that to the 5D III. I, for one, would like that a lot.


----------



## Frederik_Bo (Mar 6, 2017)

> Quote from: Frederik_Bo on Today at 02:11:44 PM
> Quote
> Quote from: Frederik_Bo on Today at 01:36:02 PM
> Quote
> ...



Well the 5d mark II did it with Full HD in 2009. The mark IV came out in 2016. That gives it 7 years on the Mark II which amounts to 84 months. Moores law says that processing power dubles every 18 months. This would make the current 5d mark IV be 4,6 doublings a head of the mark II. This gives us an exponential funktion looking like this: 2x1^4,6=24,25. Meaning that if the processors in the canon cameras, have been keeping up with Moores law, then the processor in the 5d mark IV should be roughly 24,25 times as fast as the the mark II. I think the processing of 4 times the amount of data should be possible. No way is processing power the bottleneck.


----------



## tr573 (Mar 6, 2017)

RayValdez360 said:


> tr573 said:
> 
> 
> > Frederik_Bo said:
> ...



Because why would they give us a technically higher quality, if much more of a pain to work with codec, to make the camera less professional vs the lower quality consumer codec? And why would they give you 264 for HD/FHD from the very start, but give you MJPEG just for 4k? There is nothing sensible about that from a product segmentation standpoint - the only explanation that really makes sense is that mjpeg costs them very little power, and thus very little heat, and they can't manage to get anything else out of the thing reliably. (This is the key word here - reliably)


----------



## tr573 (Mar 6, 2017)

Frederik_Bo said:


> > Quote from: Frederik_Bo on Today at 02:11:44 PM
> > Quote
> > Quote from: Frederik_Bo on Today at 01:36:02 PM
> > Quote
> ...



I did not say the cpu can't do it at all, I said it can't do it in that form factor without drawing more power and thus generating more heat than the whole unit can handle reliably.


----------



## Frederik_Bo (Mar 6, 2017)

tr573 said:


> Frederik_Bo said:
> 
> 
> > > Quote from: Frederik_Bo on Today at 02:11:44 PM
> ...



If temperature scaled exponentially over time, like processing power, cameras would be catching fire by now. So I really dont buy, it having anything to do with the CPU. If there is a bottle neck, I would guess it to be either the sensor, buffer or the write speed to the cards. But really. Other manufactures are able to do it, so canon should be able to it also.


----------



## tr573 (Mar 6, 2017)

Frederik_Bo said:


> tr573 said:
> 
> 
> > Frederik_Bo said:
> ...



The sensor readout would be the same, you're just doing something different with the data afterwards. (That's an argument about the crop there, not the codec you compress with after) Write speed to the card and buffer definitely not the problem, because the MJPEG data is like 4x the bitrate you would need to get equivalent quality from 264.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 6, 2017)

Frederik_Bo said:


> > new 4K codecs,etc .. most of that has to be done in hardware and not software.
> 
> 
> 
> How so? Codecs are a softwere property. I am sure the processor can handle it.



they aren't software. they are special ASIC's called DSP's.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 6, 2017)

Frederik_Bo said:


> > Quote from: Frederik_Bo on Today at 01:36:02 PM
> > Quote
> > new 4K codecs,etc .. most of that has to be done in hardware and not software.
> >
> ...



4k is four times the data bandwith, and the DSP's have to support it.

DIGIC DV has the 4K h.264 DSP's but it requires active cooling with a fan to run. See XC10 and C300,etc.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 6, 2017)

Frederik_Bo said:


> > Quote from: Frederik_Bo on Today at 02:11:44 PM
> > Quote
> > Quote from: Frederik_Bo on Today at 01:36:02 PM
> > Quote
> ...



moore's law has been dead for years.

not to mention, again, these aren't done in DIGIC, they are using DSP's to output the video stream. in the camera DIGIC's those are limited to 1080p.

the 4K is grabbed because instead of going through the DSP, they are reading the sensor 30/60,etc times a second and saving a JPG from the "window". that can be done without going through the DSP's.

it's also why the 4K implementation doesn't output HDMI, and why no h.264, etc .. because the DSP hardware wasn't available when the 5D Mark IV (or 1DX Mark II) were being R&D'ed.

they could have put a DIGIC DV in there (and limit camera functions - see XC10), which would handle the 4k DSP, but then that would have required active cooling because both the XC10, C300,C500,etc require heatsinks and fans to cool off the DIGIC processor for processing 4K.

So yeah. just software. that easy.
:

here's the XC15 and C300 .. notice anything that couldn't be done on a semi sealed DSLR?












people have the tin foil hats on too tightly, when canon can't even pull off 4K without heat venting on video cameras.


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Mar 6, 2017)

Given Canon's current video-centered line-up, the 5D Mark IV is a camera aimed first at stills. So, yes automatic AFMA would be a better choice than any 4K-related feature. There's so much to improve over Nikon's first implementation. We can even imagine storing values depending not only on a specific lens, but a la Sigma, depending on several focal lengths (for zooms), several focus distances and why not even depending on selected AF point (and not just center AF).

With the growing number of fast primes, it makes sense to ensure that AF is accurate. Getting those eyes sharp can be really challenging at f/1.4.

This would be a welcome addition if the 85mm f/1.4 comes true 

Now the question is: will it work with third-party lenses?


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 6, 2017)

yoms said:


> Given Canon's current video-centered line-up, the 5D Mark IV is a camera aimed first at stills. So, yes automatic AFMA would be a better choice than any 4K-related feature. There's so much to improve over Nikon's first implementation. We can even imagine storing values depending not only on a specific lens, but a la Sigma, depending on several focal lengths (for zooms), several focus distances and why not even depending on selected AF point (and not just center AF).
> 
> With the growing number of fast primes, it makes sense to ensure that AF is accurate. Getting those eyes sharp can be really challenging at f/1.4.
> 
> ...



they could store it as 

lens serial <> light temperature <> focal <> aperture <> focus distance = offset.

or simply do the calculation each time you AF.

probably wouldn't work with third party lenses because those lenses don't have a name / serial with them and may not report back focus distance / focal correctly. alot of them dont'.


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hellish said:


> Full frame 4K at 100-200 Mbps...
> 
> ... I wish



+1. Or at least 1.3x crop


----------



## unfocused (Mar 6, 2017)

Anyone who believes a camera that has been out for six months is going to see a major firmware update of any sort is smoking something funny. 

Add to that the fact that at this point the 5DIV is outselling any other full frame camera on the market. There is no competitive or technical reason for Canon to offer a major firmware update. Any firmware changes are simply going to be bug fixes and things like correcting a misspelling on the Uyghur menus.


----------



## pixel8foto (Mar 6, 2017)

Currently you cannot use RAW image processing or crop whilst wifi is enabled.

The options are greyed out until you disable wifi. Then, once you've processed your image, you have to re-enable wifi, select your connection anew, wait for it to be established - and then send. Then turn it off again when you next need to convert from RAW etc. It's a really frustrating obstruction to what should be a smooth, file-from-camera workflow.

This was the featureset that drove me to upgrade from the 5D3 - and it'd be excellent but for being inexplicably undermined in this way.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 7, 2017)

Enabling dual ISO for stills instead of just video would be nice.
One or two more fps would make my day.
The 6DII will probably give the 5D IV a run for it's money without
some major firmware upgrades.
They would be some really pissed off people if the 6D II performed as well or better then the 5D IV!


----------



## tr573 (Mar 7, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Enabling dual ISO for stills instead of just video would be nice.



??


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 7, 2017)

Here is my wish list 

Better video compression for 4k (I can compensate crop with wider lenses)
120 fps @ 1080p
Spot Metering linked to AF Point
More fps still shooting


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 7, 2017)

I bet the new feature is something terribly unexciting, like a new version of PictBridge.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 7, 2017)

Unlocking the potential of the DH4-2665


----------



## Act444 (Mar 7, 2017)

RickSpringfield said:


> AA Filter Cancellation Mode (aka 5DSR mode) ... MAKE IT SO!



I wish...but I know in the case of the 5DSR the cancellation is hardware-based (a physical cancellation mechanism in front of the original filter)...unless there were a way to do it electronically, but that's not ideal. I think DLO kind of does this already, but a) it takes forever, b) it adds artifacts and noise. 

More likely I think would either be a new codec for 4K video (a lot of complaints there) or mirror lockup delay from the 5DS cameras. Or maybe it's a undisclosed feature debuting, say in the new 6D that will "trickle up" to the 5D4.


----------



## Jopa (Mar 7, 2017)

The 1dx2 needs a few features from the 5dm4 as well... like DPRAW and better touchscreen support. Continuous AF in the LV (M5) would be very welcome too.
And of course a few traditional Chinese words are completely misspelled!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2017)

Of everything mentioned, there are only two items that really excite me:
1) More FPS, which is the camera's great weakness (and quite likely due to nerfing)
2) Dual ISO for stills

If either of those features comes in a firmware upgrade, I'll sell my 7D2 2nd camera and replace it with another 5d4. And that's coming from a bird/wildlife/action guy.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Of everything mentioned, there are only two items that really excite me:
> 1) More FPS, which is the camera's great weakness (and quite likely due to nerfing)
> 2) Dual ISO for stills
> 
> If either of those features comes in a firmware upgrade, I'll sell my 7D2 2nd camera and replace it with another 5d4. And that's coming from a bird/wildlife/action guy.


7fps is a great weakness? Yeah. Okay. :


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 7, 2017)

unfocused said:


> Anyone who believes a camera that has been out for six months is going to see a major firmware update of any sort is smoking something funny.
> 
> Add to that the fact that at this point the 5DIV is outselling any other full frame camera on the market. There is no competitive or technical reason for Canon to offer a major firmware update. Any firmware changes are simply going to be bug fixes and things like correcting a misspelling on the Uyghur menus.



Well, you're probably right, because Canon is a very conservative company and why would they give their loyal customers any updates of value when they've already purchased the camera? Of course, one could make the case that they should do this _precisely to_ reward customers who've purchased and incentivize people to _continue_ buying...not to mention to avenge the lackluster response the 5DIV garnered for its video features. But hey, this is a bit of a dream coming from Canon, isn't it?


----------



## hubie (Mar 7, 2017)

I fear the update of the firmware will only bring minor improvements with it. To be honest, right now I can't think of an update that brought major changes as discussed here.

Perhaps we get more MP too? /sarcasm

We will see I guess


----------



## Diko (Mar 7, 2017)

Why most people are discussing major hardware changes hoping for lunatic hidden features... Really people I think there should be realistic factor to those. 

For example as I said before here wifi module logic should redisigned. Purely software modification within the current hardware resources.


----------



## romanr74 (Mar 7, 2017)

hence nothing that will make me buy this camera...


----------



## GammyKnee (Mar 7, 2017)

Like I said earlier, the main precedent for this that I know of is the big 7D firmware update (v2), which added - among other things - an increase in available buffer capacity. 

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/eos_7d_firmware_v2_available.do

So I agree, some suggestions on here are plain silly, but others are within the bounds of possibility. The thing I don't get is.. why would it happen now? The only explanation that makes sense to me is that the 6D2 is bringing some nice stuff, and Canon is moving to offset that.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Mar 7, 2017)

GammyKnee said:


> The thing I don't get is.. why would it happen now? The only explanation that makes sense to me is that the 6D2 is bringing some nice stuff, and Canon is moving to offset that.



Or there's a feature they wanted to include at launch but it wasn't ready. Improving on that 1.74x video crop could come into that category for example, especially as the best current workaround for wide angle is to buy a non-Canon lens :-|

Unfortunately the thing I most want - five columns of AF points instead of three in the middle zone - can't be done with a firmware update!


----------



## GHPhotography (Mar 7, 2017)

I completely understand why people want a different 4k codec, and I agree that it would be nice. That being said, also remember that 4k video frame grab gives you 8.8 MP stills at 30 fps (60 fps on the 1DxII) which Canon did market a decent amount when the 1DxII came out. I like to look at the 4K video as more of a high speed stills capture that can be used to make video instead of the other way around, it makes more sense that way.


----------



## entoman (Mar 7, 2017)

Fully programmable function buttons please.

... and that includes a setting to instantly toggle between normal and bracketed shooting - a feature that Nikon have had for years, but sadly missing on all Canon DSLRs.


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 7, 2017)

Steve Balcombe said:


> Improving on that 1.74x video crop could come into that category for example, especially as the best current workaround for wide angle is to buy a non-Canon lens :-|



The EF-S 10-22mm lens is quite a good option in this case.

And yes, it CAN be made to fit  Just set it to 22mm, pull out the rubbery part at the back and it'll fit on a FF camera. Just don't go below about 15mm if you have the mirror down  But for video should be good to go.


----------



## TommyLee (Mar 7, 2017)

if they do either of two things...Ill give my grandson my 5d3

1. spot meter linked to focus point
2. manual exposure comp


not sure if the focus points have the same lighted behavior as my 1dx2 but fix these two items ...and I am IN.
please inform me if you want to..

I wont hold my breath...
I suspect a programmable button or two as said by others...

hey...how about more touch-screen ability on 1dx2... while you are up off the couch?


----------



## tron (Mar 7, 2017)

TommyLee said:


> ...
> 2. manual exposure comp
> ...


If you are talking about exp compensation in auto iso manual exposure mode (a feature that was introduced in 1Dx for the first time) then it exists on 7D2 and 5D4 (and I assume on 5Ds(R) and 1DxII).


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 7, 2017)

This makes a lot of sense, now please explain me how a camera with the following specs could do 4k (4096*2130) @ 24 fps

18.1 Megapixels CMOS sensor
14 FPS super high speed shooting
*Proper 4k @ 24p*
Full HD @ 60p
*MPEG-4 AVC (H.264), variable bit rate
Dual DIGIC 5+ image processor
Note: No DV processor at all*
C Log
Dust and weather resistant
DSLR size body
*No forced cooling
No Heat vents
No overheating*

and this was released almost 5 years ago



rrcphoto said:


> Frederik_Bo said:
> 
> 
> > > Quote from: Frederik_Bo on Today at 02:11:44 PM
> ...


----------



## tr573 (Mar 7, 2017)

goldenhusky said:


> This makes a lot of sense, now please explain me how a camera with the following specs could do 4k (4096*2130) @ 24 fps
> 
> 18.1 Megapixels CMOS sensor
> 14 FPS super high speed shooting
> ...



I'm assuming this is the 1Dc? Because it also does mjpeg for it's 4k, which means it's also using the image processing pipeline, same as the 5dIV and 1DX2. So what does "proper 4k" mean in this case? since it's exactly the same codec? Btw, it's also.. *drum roll please* cropped.


----------



## TommyLee (Mar 7, 2017)

tron said:


> TommyLee said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



so I can set manual exp in auto iso..
and raise or lower exposure comp like on my 1dx2?

I am getting interested...
if that fully functions like 1dx2 ....
then I HOPE spot meter is getting linked to focus point.. I am on the way to a 5d4... with this info

thanks for response... is it just like 1dx2?


----------



## tr573 (Mar 7, 2017)

TommyLee said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > TommyLee said:
> ...



not exactly because the smaller bodies don't have a dedicated exp comp button. so you need to assign a button (like SET) to do it. so when in M+AISO, i hold down set and spin the wheel to adjust EC.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 7, 2017)

goldenhusky said:


> This makes a lot of sense, now please explain me how a camera with the following specs could do 4k (4096*2130) @ 24 fps
> 
> 18.1 Megapixels CMOS sensor
> 14 FPS super high speed shooting
> ...



did you read the MJPEG4 on the 4K? also the 1DC has a much bigger body and much larger area to do heatsinking and has nothing to do with providing h.264 for 4K like others were talking about and what you responded to. the entire point was some were saying h.264 4K is "merely" firmware and that canon could easily do it. well, no, canon can't as was described.

Tin foil hat area is over thataway, actually reading the post you are responding to .. those people can go thisaway.


----------



## TommyLee (Mar 7, 2017)

tr573 said:


> TommyLee said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



I would have liked to have seen the description / comment in the digital picture review...
I have to see this feature work to finally believe it...

have you/anyone got a link to something like this?
thanks...


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 7, 2017)

TommyLee said:


> tr573 said:
> 
> 
> > TommyLee said:
> ...



why wouldn't it? EC in manual has been making it's way through canon's lineup. the 7D2 and 80D both have it now if i recall - even the M3/M5 have it. it would have been odd if the 5D Mark IV did not.


----------



## tr573 (Mar 7, 2017)

TommyLee said:


> I would have liked to have seen the description / comment in the digital picture review...
> I have to see this feature work to finally believe it...
> 
> have you/anyone got a link to something like this?
> thanks...



sure. this will probably be a minute or two before gdrive will let you view it: http://bit.ly/2n1E1cJ

this is on a 5DS, but it works the same way on the IV (and the 7D2)


----------



## TommyLee (Mar 7, 2017)

tr573 said:


> TommyLee said:
> 
> 
> > I would have liked to have seen the description / comment in the digital picture review...
> ...



thank you so much...you are a hero.... and you gave a sample ...of 5ds... and this forum is the best ever

good grief I hope a spot meter link is coming!!
this will auto-start my car and I will walk out and get in...and go to camera store when spotmeter feature drops in.....

I have to decide what lens to give grandson to start... with 5d3 24-105?
and put aside his little crop camera (sometimes the smallness is needed)


----------



## hubie (Mar 7, 2017)

You should probably make up your mind about your grandsons lens when the spot metering locked to focus point feature has finally been announced


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Mar 7, 2017)

Frederik_Bo said:


> Please let it include a better video codec.



Yea I am hoping the same too.. Useable 4k would be a great feature.. LOL
If they fix the 4k to work for normal folks I will buy the darn thing..


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 7, 2017)

My apologies. I didn't realize 1DC did MJPEG. Got carried away with the h.264 and C-Log. I always thought C-Log was not possible with MJPEG. What you explained makes sense.



rrcphoto said:


> goldenhusky said:
> 
> 
> > This makes a lot of sense, now please explain me how a camera with the following specs could do 4k (4096*2130) @ 24 fps
> ...


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes I meant 1DC. I didn't realize 1DC did MJPEG. My apologies. I meant 4096*2160 as proper 4K. I knew it was cropped but like I said in another post earlier I am OK with the crop. 



tr573 said:


> goldenhusky said:
> 
> 
> > This makes a lot of sense, now please explain me how a camera with the following specs could do 4k (4096*2130) @ 24 fps
> ...


----------



## TommyLee (Mar 7, 2017)

hubie said:


> You should probably make up your mind about your grandsons lens when the spot metering locked to focus point feature has finally been announced



yes of course... double check...for the unlikely bonus..
but the camera sells itself... to me.
I can say the feature of exp comp in manual/auto ISO...works on 5d4 
I went to the photo store and did it myself... it works from Q-menu...
not sure how else... what other software path...

5d4 is quite a solid camera... and that says a lot sitting next to a 1Dx2 (or 1Dx1)

I was surprised how handy touch features were... also...

I really hope the spot meter is the new feature.. but I have doubts..


I am convinced on the 5d4 it is very good... Canon really has a menu system that is intuitive...
as a Canon user I walked right thru all kinds of investigations ...because the menus are so standard...


the sales guy - a nikon guy - also showed me some nice crop cameras ...like 7D2 equiv... which were very intuitive also... nikon is on it also..
man we have it all....

I guess one can start out 'lens driven' and go on from there.. either company...
I believe the canon lens stable is superior - but nikon has some real gems...

I should stay home and use my old dusty stuff more..haha....
as spring hits I plan to go out to find art in every brick... and face....and feather
it is there...waiting

thanks you all who gave me some answers..
and thanks to this forum for being the front line / cutting edge.

Tommylee


----------



## tr573 (Mar 7, 2017)

Custom controls, you can assign a button to it to use outside of the q menu (that's how I have SET configured to do it in my video)


----------



## tr573 (Mar 7, 2017)

goldenhusky said:


> Yes I meant 1DC. I didn't realize 1DC did MJPEG. My apologies. I meant 4096*2160 as proper 4K. I knew it was cropped but like I said in another post earlier I am OK with the crop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 5d IV also shoots 4k in dci4k resolution just like the 1dc. Not UHD which is slightly lower res


----------



## TommyLee (Mar 8, 2017)

tr573 said:


> Custom controls, you can assign a button to it to use outside of the q menu (that's how I have SET configured to do it in my video)



thanks you are such a help...i thought so...but had not the camera to play with....
its easy to get excited about toys.. i need to go slow....
i already want the 85 f1.4 i.s. so i must move slower..

thanks again for teaching me that bit.. i'll go play at the store a little and see how it goes.
....i like the touch screen a lot.. makes quick work of foces checking a shot..
great camera.. and 30 megs is jst right imo


----------



## gorlan01 (Mar 8, 2017)

I hope new firmware, fix banding issue occurring in shadows of underespose images, but I do not believe it.


----------



## douglaurent (Mar 8, 2017)

It needs FOCUS PEAKING in the firmware update!!!

Even 400 USD models from Panasonic do have it.
Canon cameras from 2008 do have it with free Magic Lantern software.

Focus peaking is essential for video AND manual focusing in photography.
It's a standard AND can be implemented through firmware.

Canon, you will sell not a single C100/300/700 less if you add that feature!!!


----------



## Juangrande (Mar 8, 2017)

A few months ago I attended a class with Joel Grimes at the Canon Learning Center in Costa Mesa and he was discussing how he uses the 3rd party Cam Ranger hardware to do ISO bracketing in fine art portraits. This technique allows you to combine studio flash set ups (mono lights w/soft boxes etc...) outdoors and do multiple exposures to composite into an HDR using flash and ambient together without bracketing the shutter speed or aperture to get your different exposures.
You could manually bracket the ISO but because that would slow you down your subject could move between shots and the Cam Ranger and a good mono light that recycles fast would allow you to shoot fast in bursts, also you could bump the camera. 
Joel said he was speaking with Canon trying to get them to include this feature in a camera update so you could eliminate the need for extra 3rd party hardware. So while I was at the Learning Center I spoke to one of the Canon techs there and he confirmed what Joel said and and told me the were actually looking into it and that it was possible to implement it in a firmware update.
Soooo, long story short I'm really hoping that we will this feature as an update soon. 
P.S. The reason you wouldn't bracket the aperture in this scenario is it would affect depth of field shot to shot on the portrait subject, and bracketing shutter speed would have no effect on the flash exposure. Also Joel was explaing when combing exposures for HDR with moment in the background (water, clouds, fabric, etc...) and bracketing the shutter speed creates inconsistent blur patterns/movement making compositing difficult to blend.


----------



## tron (Mar 11, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> TommyLee said:
> 
> 
> > tr573 said:
> ...


Manual Exposure Auto ISO Exposure Compensation in 5D4 and 7D2 can be set as follows:

You can custom set the SET button to work as exp comp. So when in manual auto iso mode you press SET with one finger and the same time turn the upper wheel with another. Done!


----------



## Steevo (Mar 11, 2017)

Being able to add the wifi function to the custom quick menu would be handy. It's weird that you can't do it already. :-\


----------

